# Irish Craic Classic 2015 Details And Deposits



## smange (Oct 16, 2014)

Following on from the original idea thread I have now confirmed details with the golf clubs and the hotel.

Plans are:

*Golf*

Friday 3rd July - meet at and play Seapoint G.C in Co. Louth, we have tee booked from mid-day.

http://www.seapointgolflinks.com


Saturday 4th July - play Headfort G.C Old Course 

http://www.headfortgolfclub.ie/the-courses/old-course.asp


Sunday 5th July - play Headfort G.C New Course

http://www.headfortgolfclub.ie/the-courses/new-course.asp

So a bit of links golf and some parkland to keep everybody happy.



*Accomodation *

After Friday's game at Seapoint we have a drive into Kells to the Headfort Arms Hotel where we have 2 nights B&B with an evening meal included as well for the Saturday night. 


http://www.headfortarms.ie


*Price*

Total cost for the whole weekend (3 rounds of golf, 2 nights B&B and evening meal) is only â‚¬230, which at today's rate for anyone over the water thinking about maybe coming is approx Â£184.

Unbeatable value for three golf courses which always rank highly in the top 100 courses in Ireland as well as your accomodation.
.................................


The hotel (who the golf at Headfort is organised through) require a deposit of â‚¬50 per person by mid January so can I ask anyone who is planning on going to have this sent to me by the end of this year please so no big panic but feel free to pay it as soon as you want. 

i would prefer if everyone had paid in full before the weekend as it is so much easier me just paying everything at once rather than trying to chase people up at the course, and I will, like last year, quite happily take your  total cost in instalments between now and end of June and will keep an updated list on here of who has paid what so there is no confusion.

If there is anyone who only wants part of the weekend or golf only if you happen to live close enough or are organising your own accomodation please let me know and I will get you a price for what you need.

There will be a couple of us at least going down on the Thursday and playing somehwere near and staying down in the area so if anyone else wants to go a day earlier and join up for a game let me know and we will organise it a bit nearer the time. This is probably best suited for anyone coming from over the water as Gibbo and Phil done last year.

For anyone wishing to come along for a great weekend of golf and a laugh, get your name down and what you are interested in.

I will start us of.

Smange - 3 golf- 2 nights


----------



## brendy (Oct 17, 2014)

1 Smange - 3 golf - 2 nights
2 Brendy -3 golf - 2 nights (so far so good!)


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 17, 2014)

1 Smange - 3 golf - 2 nights
2 Brendy -3 golf - 2 nights (so far so good!)
3 PBob - 3 golf - 2nights


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 17, 2014)

1 Smange -      3 golf - 2 nights
2 Brendy -       3 golf - 2 nights (so far so good!)
3 PBob -          3 golf - 2nights
4 Bladeplayer-  2 golf -1 night (minimum at present cant commit to Friday yet)


----------



## LanDog (Oct 17, 2014)

1 Smange - 3 golf - 2 nights
2 Brendy - 3 golf - 2 nights (so far so good!)
3 PBob - 3 golf - 2nights
4 Bladeplayer- 2 golf -1 night (minimum at present cant commit to Friday yet)
5 LanDog- 3 golf 2 nights


----------



## malek988 (Oct 17, 2014)

1 Smange - 3 golf - 2 nights
2 Brendy - 3 golf - 2 nights (so far so good!)
3 PBob - 3 golf - 2nights
4 Bladeplayer- 2 golf -1 night (minimum at present cant commit to Friday yet)
5 LanDog- 3 golf 2 nights
6 Malek - 3 Golf 2 Nights


----------



## smange (Oct 17, 2014)

Slight change of plans guys

 Headfort G.C got back today to say we have to play the New Course on the Saturday and the Old Course on the sunday due to their club competitions. 

So no biggie and doesn't affect the grand scheme of things.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 17, 2014)

Am strongly considering this as I can't make Birchy's Irish Jolly in June. Can't commit at the moment but will let you know in a few weeks if that's Ok.. Could also do with someone else to travel with to make the trip a bit cheaper..


----------



## brendy (Oct 17, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Am strongly considering this as I can't make Birchy's Irish Jolly in June. Can't commit at the moment but will let you know in a few weeks if that's Ok.. Could also do with someone else to travel with to make the trip a bit cheaper.. 

Click to expand...

I think there may well be a few guys coming over such is the cheapness of it all....and the characters, you haven't lived until you can tell your mates that you have met "the Bob".:rofl:


----------



## smange (Oct 17, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Am strongly considering this as I can't make Birchy's Irish Jolly in June. Can't commit at the moment but will let you know in a few weeks if that's Ok.. Could also do with someone else to travel with to make the trip a bit cheaper.. 

Click to expand...

More than welcome mate and yep a few weeks is fine.

We had the dubious pleasure of Gibbos company this year as well as Fragger and im hoping they will make the journey again next year so at worst maybe you could organise something with them if no one else from your neck of the woods fancies it.

Im sure Gibbo and Fragger will also confirm that its a great weekend with a decent bunch of guys and if nothing else you get to meet the legend that is palindromicbob 

Im not sure that's a great selling point though


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 17, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Am strongly considering this as I can't make Birchy's Irish Jolly in June. Can't commit at the moment but will let you know in a few weeks if that's Ok.. Could also do with someone else to travel with to make the trip a bit cheaper.. 

Click to expand...

I had a look too, flights are great from Speke, coming in at under Â£50. They want Â£100 to carry clubs though. If you can fit 2 sets into one carry case it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## smange (Oct 17, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			I had a look too, flights are great from Speke, coming in at under Â£50. They want Â£100 to carry clubs though. If you can fit 2 sets into one carry case it wouldn't be too bad.
		
Click to expand...

What about ferry from Holyhead to Dublin?

2 or 3 car sharing would spread the cost out and once you in Dublin its not far.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 17, 2014)

Not 100% yet, back to work on the 27th so will check out leave etc


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 17, 2014)

In the past I've found the best price is from Holyhead to Dun Laoghaire.. Only a short drive from Dublin as well.. :thup:


----------



## smange (Oct 17, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Not 100% yet, back to work on the 27th so will check out leave etc
		
Click to expand...

You have to come again mate, you have a "trophy" to defend


----------



## LanDog (Oct 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			In the past I've found the best price is from Holyhead to Dun Laoghaire.. Only a short drive from Dublin as well.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I did Dublin to Holyhead this year and it was Â£120 for me and the car which really ain't bad, I didn't even book that far in advance either


----------



## smange (Oct 24, 2014)

Have been speaking to bayjon and can add his name to the list as well 

1 Smange - 3 golf - 2 nights
2 Brendy - 3 golf - 2 nights (so far so good!)
3 PBob - 3 golf - 2nights
4 Bladeplayer- 2 golf -1 night (minimum at present cant commit to Friday yet)
5 LanDog- 3 golf 2 nights
6 Malek - 3 Golf 2 Nights
7 Bayjon - 2 golf - 1 night (minimum at minute as can't commit to the Sunday yet)

I know it's a long way off and difficult to completely commit but if anyone also fancies a game somewhere on the Thursday and staying down an extra night let me know and I can start looking at other courses in the area and also somewhere to stay that night.


----------



## LanDog (Oct 24, 2014)

smange said:



			Have been speaking to bayjon and can add his name to the list as well 

1 Smange - 3 golf - 2 nights
2 Brendy - 3 golf - 2 nights (so far so good!)
3 PBob - 3 golf - 2nights
4 Bladeplayer- 2 golf -1 night (minimum at present cant commit to Friday yet)
5 LanDog- 3 golf 2 nights
6 Malek - 3 Golf 2 Nights
7 Bayjon - 2 golf - 1 night (minimum at minute as can't commit to the Sunday yet)

I know it's a long way off and difficult to completely commit but if anyone also fancies a game somewhere on the Thursday and staying down an extra night let me know and I can start looking at other courses in the area and also somewhere to stay that night.
		
Click to expand...

As long as your snoring has settled down you can put my name down for the thursday!


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 6, 2014)

LanDog said:



			As long as your snoring has settled down you can put my name down for the thursday!
		
Click to expand...

How soon you willing to start holding cash for this Steve?


----------



## smange (Nov 6, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			How soon you willing to start holding cash for this Steve?
		
Click to expand...

As soon as you like Bob Error.

Deposit is â‚¬50 but if you want to pay more now that's fine or you can spread the cost of the whole weekend out over a few payments.

I would like full payment from everyone by at least a week before the ICC as it is so much easier for me to work on the weekend not having to collect cash from people and just paying everything at once.


----------



## smange (Nov 7, 2014)

Just a reminder to everyone that I do need the deposits before end of December as hotel is looking for them in the first week of January.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Am strongly considering this as I can't make Birchy's Irish Jolly in June. Can't commit at the moment but will let you know in a few weeks if that's Ok.. Could also do with someone else to travel with to make the trip a bit cheaper.. 

Click to expand...

Good price,is this......   I could be very tempted even though I'm doing Birchy's Ireland trip in June.
 I did 2 long Scotland trips earlier this year so why not 2 Irish ones next?. I have transport that will carry 4 guys & gear so can do Holy Head - Dublin for Â£100 each or 2 of us for Â£140 each. This price is for a 2.40am depart on Thurs so we get an extra days golf. I also have use of a cottage in Beaumaris as a rest up place if needed either way.
Is this the makings of a plan??


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 7, 2014)

2blue said:



			Good price,is this......   I could be very tempted even though I'm doing Birchy's Ireland trip in June.
 I did 2 long Scotland trips earlier this year so why not 2 Irish ones next?. I have transport that will carry 4 guys & gear so can do Holy Head - Dublin for Â£100 each or 2 of us for Â£140 each. This price is for a 2.40am depart on Thurs so we get an extra days golf. I also have use of a cottage in Beaumaris as a rest up place if needed either way.
Is this the makings of a plan??
		
Click to expand...


Sorry for gegging in, but if you have any spare places, I'd defiantly be up for this.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 7, 2014)

2blue said:



			Good price,is this......   I could be very tempted even though I'm doing Birchy's Ireland trip in June.
 I did 2 long Scotland trips earlier this year so why not 2 Irish ones next?. I have transport that will carry 4 guys & gear so can do Holy Head - Dublin for Â£100 each or 2 of us for Â£140 each. This price is for a 2.40am depart on Thurs so we get an extra days golf. I also have use of a cottage in Beaumaris as a rest up place if needed either way.
Is this the makings of a plan??
		
Click to expand...

That is the making of a plan that one John 'Hannibal' Smith would be proud of


----------



## JT77 (Nov 7, 2014)

I would love to partake in this but due to current family circumstances it would be February before I could confirm. 
Looks like a great trip organised once again.


----------



## smange (Nov 7, 2014)

2blue said:



			Good price,is this......   I could be very tempted even though I'm doing Birchy's Ireland trip in June.
 I did 2 long Scotland trips earlier this year so why not 2 Irish ones next?. I have transport that will carry 4 guys & gear so can do Holy Head - Dublin for Â£100 each or 2 of us for Â£140 each. This price is for a 2.40am depart on Thurs so we get an extra days golf. I also have use of a cottage in Beaumaris as a rest up place if needed either way.
Is this the makings of a plan??
		
Click to expand...

Definitely sounds like the start of a plan to me mate, would be great to have a few more coming over.

Build it and they will come!!


----------



## smange (Nov 7, 2014)

JT77 said:



			I would love to partake in this but due to current family circumstances it would be February before I could confirm. 
Looks like a great trip organised once again.
		
Click to expand...

Fully understand the family commitments mate and if you can make it let us know just as soon as you can and we will get something sorted. I have already asked the golf courses to book us a few extra tee times in case of more coming and hopefully the hotel will still have some rooms available and if not I'm sure we can get something else sorted accomodation wise.


----------



## malek988 (Nov 8, 2014)

i steve id be interested in a thursday as well, i need to see what my anual leave is like come janurary when it starts again, should be ok, will keep you posted in good time


----------



## JT77 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks mate hopefully all goes well and I can make it would be great to get to one of these.


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 13, 2014)

Steve. PM me your bank details so I can get deposit to ya.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 13, 2014)

Steve I'll get the deposit to you when I get back at Christmas


----------



## 2blue (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry guys but after a Scan yesterday revealed 3 torn tendons in my shoulder [damaged this Sept. whilst bowling in an 'Old Gits' cricket match ] which may require surgery, I'm going to have to limit my commitments for next year at present. Can still play golf, unrestricted, but will have some decisions to make after seeing the specialist if I'm looking for fuller use.
So, reluctantly, its got to be, 'Good luck with trip...  & have a good time'


----------



## smange (Nov 13, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Steve. PM me your bank details so I can get deposit to ya.
		
Click to expand...

PM'd Boberror



LanDog said:



			Steve I'll get the deposit to you when I get back at Christmas
		
Click to expand...

Good man Cian 



2blue said:



			Sorry guys but after a Scan yesterday revealed 3 torn tendons in my shoulder [damaged this Sept. whilst bowling in an 'Old Gits' cricket match ] which may require surgery, I'm going to have to limit my commitments for next year at present. Can still play golf, unrestricted, but will have some decisions to make after seeing the specialist if I'm looking for fuller use.
So, reluctantly, its got to be, 'Good luck with trip...  & have a good time'
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate shame about that and good luck with the shoulder, hope it doesn't need surgery and if you find out it not as bad as first thought and fancy the trip after all just shout and we will sort something.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 14, 2014)

Will get dosh away to ya  1st week of December or so mate , uninsured dude side swiped the mrs car, needs a door :angry:  . cops useless , get that sorted and send you on dosh then


----------



## smange (Nov 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Will get dosh away to ya  1st week of December or so mate , uninsured dude side swiped the mrs car, needs a door :angry:  . cops useless , get that sorted and send you on dosh then
		
Click to expand...

Good man Bill, and nightmare about wife's motor.


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 25, 2014)

My brother has expressed an interest in playing this as well so add him as a maybe. Will know more after Christmas.


----------



## smange (Nov 26, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			My brother has expressed an interest in playing this as well so add him as a maybe. Will know more after Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell us he is completely different from you :mmm:

That's great Boberror, the more the merrier and all that.

Get his deposit off him and send it to me, you have my details.


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2014)

Update to deposits and payments

1 Smange - *Deposit Paid*
2 Brendy - 
3 PBob - *Deposit Paid (â‚¬64 in total)*
4 Bladeplayer- 
5 LanDog- 
6 Malek - 
7 Bayjon -

Anyone else interested in the full weekend or even part of it get your name down.

Will be another great weekend on some great golf courses


----------



## smange (Dec 15, 2014)

Update to deposits and payments

1 Smange - Deposit Paid
2 Brendy - 
3 PBob - Deposit Paid (â‚¬64 in total)
4 Bladepayer- Deposit Paid
5 LanDog- 
6 Malek - 
7 Bayjon -


----------



## malek988 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi steve im paid next monday ill throw you the deposit then


----------



## smange (Dec 16, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Hi steve im paid next monday ill throw you the deposit then 

Click to expand...

Ok Mal, good man

Let me know when you sorted and I will PM you my bank details


----------

